# How Reliable R35 GTR



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi all,

been reading all the various threads and must say there are some very knowledgeable people posting. Hence, I would like your views on the reliability of the R35 GTR in pure stock form. The reason only in stock form is that I'm looking to purchase one and will keep the vehicle pure stock without mods. Also it will be a JDM version.

My main deal breaker right now from reading various threads here and from NAGTROC is 

1. GR6 tranny - reliability of the GR6 transmission.
2. Death Rattle - design fault and will occur as the car ages

Any input is highly appreciated.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Tranny are more robust than internet myth will lead you to believe. The issues with the tranny are solenoid problems or cir-clip failure. If you don't launch the car and maintain it stock the cir-clip issue is going to be a negligable risk. The solenoid issue is also economically repairable should you be unfortunate to have this issue occur.

Death rattle seems half common and out of warranty i understand can run you a couple of grand to rectify. With the import car though you are paying less than a UK car so arguably this discount represents the additional expenditure should this also need replacing.

Otherwise you just have the consumables to replace. 

The cars are solid, reliability isn't an issue i would have considering how many modded ones have been abused globally and are still very much in one piece


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

so the solenoid issues is quite frequent. Dame.

Also the death rattle seems like pot luck. :bawling:

I'd buy a 2011 GTR, but in my neck of woods (Hong Kong), the official imports are costing us $1.7 million dollars (136,000GBP) which seems a bit high.

I really want the R35 GTR over a 997 Turbo (can get one for $1 Million), but so many consistant horror stories is making me think twice.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Repair cost from a independent garage IF it does go wrong are quite insignificant as stated above.

Worst case scenario you have an issue with either one, the majority of cost is labour, you could fix both at the same time for under £2k, and that's only if it happens.

Don't be put off by the fact that nissan will just swap out the whole gearbox if there's something wrong at a cost of £20k, because that's silly.

You can save a lot on the import, and if you are unlikely, you might have to pump a relatively small amount back, but it's still going to be less than 997 turbo money.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

digi said:


> so the solenoid issues is quite frequent. Dame.
> 
> Also the death rattle seems like pot luck. :bawling:
> 
> ...


None of the issues are frequent....its just pot (un)luck as to if they will effect you


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

Was reading this thread and it kind of freaked me. Was the one on NAGTROC where WillAll and some other major tuner/modder were having a heated debate about:

"This thread is in direct response to the needs of user - GT3240X2. This guys GTR has experienced two of the most common problems we are seeing now with the GR6 transmission in the GTR. This first of these is Line Pressure Sensor failure. Normally when this happens the transmission goes into limp mode and displays zero pressure on the dash. Replacement sensors are not available so we engineered this solution for it - WR35TPU (Transmission Pressure Unit), which replaces factory line pressure and/or Clutch Pressure sensors.

..........


Two most common problems that we are seeing lately....yes thats fairly accurate.
The sensor issue comes with time and age on the sensor. The older and more cycles it has run the closer to failure it becomes, so failed line and clutch pressure sensors will be right up there given time. If there are a handful failing within three years of the cars life, then you can bet we will see more of it. We have sensor fit kits for both the main Line Pressure Sensor and the Clutch A/B sensors for those that need them. Public availability and final pricing wont be till mid January when we are back on deck, however we expressed a fix for GT3240X2 due to his predicament smile.gif

As for the synchro dog failure, thats an interesting one. The damage isnt obvious to most that find mystery pieces in the gearbox when they drain it. The gearset needs to be fully disassembled to see the problem which is a bit of work, and most dont go there. Compounding that is the fact that the tiny fine teeth are black rather than silver like you would expect to see from a damaged gear train component. This may be why the directive from Nissan to some dealers has been to drain the oil and look for metal contamination when a transmission is being assessed for replacement. Since the WR35GS Gear Stop kit doesnt require the gear set either out of the car, or to be disassembled to fit we look on it as being a good preventative maintenance measure in the long run smile.gif

We have had four GTR transmissions apart in the past three weeks. Two of them have had damaged synchro components. "

So its nothing like what they say?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It does happen, but the failure of the teeth can possibly be mostly due to americans continually using launch control on very grippy tracks.

If you drive your car fast but don't spend your qhole time on the quarter mile, I'd imagine you'd have nothing like the problems they are having.

I don't know if it's anything to go by but bear in mind the guy they are fixing the car for is called GT3240x2, which suggest he has two very large turbos. That kind of dragging (if my assumption is correct) will be even harder on the transmission as it is trying to contain much more torque than stock.

You'd be better off asking how many failures have been found in a country where drag racing is not as prevalent.


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> It does happen, but the failure of the teeth can possibly be mostly due to americans continually using launch control on very grippy tracks.
> 
> If you drive your car fast but don't spend your qhole time on the quarter mile, I'd imagine you'd have nothing like the problems they are having.
> 
> ...


thx Adamantium for the insight. Just need to make sure as my mrs will sometimes use the car and if its not reliable (my current ride is a M3 CSL) and keeps going to the garage, all hell will break loose. My worse case scenario is to fork up for a 997 Turbo, but as I'm a techie by trade I much prefer the R35 GTR for all its technology.

So basically if I get a JDM, plug it in to a consult III to check how many times its been Launched, I should be safe as long as its in the single digits?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm nt sure that past history of launches will mean it's more likely to fail. It could go the one time someone tries it.

The key point is, if it does it's not a terrible problem to fix and once fixed that's it, they are otherwise very strong cars. I'd expect better reliability than a csl which are prone to vanos failures.


----------



## deerhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

i,ve never had any problems at all with my 09 car, apart from sqealing brakes at low speed and an annoying clicking sound from wheels ,which were very easily fixed


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

deerhunter said:


> i,ve never had any problems at all with my 09 car, apart from sqealing brakes at low speed and an annoying clicking sound from wheels ,which were very easily fixed


thx deerhunter.

So I'm guessing as long as I inspect the driver shaft for any play and plug in the consult III to review its vital stats (vmax, launch x, gearbox solenoid voltage) then I should have a pretty reliable machine on my hands?

Once I get it it will have a very easy life just taking me to and from work with no launches, vmax or track work (there are no bloody tracks in my neck of woods). 

The CSL has been a great machine, and I will be very sad to see it leave (wife won't allow me to keep it as it will just be parked when we get the GTR :bawling. Maintenance is very very easy and its been 100% reliable with just the odd electrical replacements (door lock, rear mirror, SMG relay).

Since my return from the Nurburgring (May 2011), I've been doing my research, initially I was going to get a 997 GT3, but then its only in manual and is quite raw (bit like my CSL), hence the mrs will not like it.

I notice when we were at the Ring (Nissan show room) looking at the Spec V and GTR, she quite liked it, hence after much research, it seems the perfect fit:

1. Can seat 4
2. Good stereo system (hehehe)
3. Auto/manual available on demand
4. Has a boot (more than what Porsche offer in both the Turbo form or the GT3 form)
5. Supercar/hypercar league vehicle
6. Bargain performance vehicle
7. Can be driven fairly safely by the mrs 

I can only keep 1 vehicle for personal use (have a couple of my own company cars I can use if I have too), hence it needs to tick all the right boxes. I think the GTR does!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

2.5 years now and faultless


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

magnific!!!! :thumbsup:

how fussy is the GR6 to maintain? Just change the tranny oil regularly and it will be safe? thx.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

digi said:


> Was reading this thread and it kind of freaked me. Was the one on NAGTROC where WillAll and some other major tuner/modder were having a heated debate about:
> 
> "This thread is in direct response to the needs of user - GT3240X2. This guys GTR has experienced two of the most common problems we are seeing now with the GR6 transmission in the GTR. This first of these is Line Pressure Sensor failure. Normally when this happens the transmission goes into limp mode and displays zero pressure on the dash. Replacement sensors are not available so we engineered this solution for it - WR35TPU (Transmission Pressure Unit), which replaces factory line pressure and/or Clutch Pressure sensors.
> 
> ...




Its not exactly big news that garages see lots of broken cars... You need to find a perspective, Find out how many where sold, then look at how many broke. If you go on garage repair numbers then you will definitely find problems with all cars.

Bear in mind that Nissan cars are among the most reliable ever built, and the GTR also seems to be fairly reliable, the reason any problems seem to show up is more to do with selective reporting, How many people post up to say they have had no problems ? its almost nobody.


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm not new to performance vehicle(s), just new to the GTR, hence wanted to see what actual owners feedback were. In my neck of woods, some owners have expressed there doubts about the GR6 and the death rattle which seemed quite popular here in HK (atleast with the GTR owners I speak with).


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

We have two R35s from new, both with 30,000 km on the clock. One has been faultless, the other has lost power steering once - fixed under warranty, which then died a week later again - also fixed under warranty. 

Door refused to close, then refused to open - that's happened once, and fixed itself. 

Barring that, I would say bin the stock discs and put some AP rotors on. They've done a dozen laps around the Nordschleife each, but other than that have been daily drivers, and get lots of high speed use on the autobahn.


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

Silverback2 said:


> We have two R35s from new, both with 30,000 km on the clock. One has been faultless, the other has lost power steering once - fixed under warranty, which then died a week later again - also fixed under warranty.
> 
> Door refused to close, then refused to open - that's happened once, and fixed itself.
> 
> Barring that, I would say bin the stock discs and put some AP rotors on. They've done a dozen laps around the Nordschleife each, but other than that have been daily drivers, and get lots of high speed use on the autobahn.


hehehe - I have that problem with my CSL (passenger door). Many thanks for your input silverback, boosting my confidence in getting the GTR to replace the CSL.


----------

